
Pop Nihilism: Advertising Eats Itself - dc2k08
http://www.adbusters.org/magazine/84/pop_nihilism_adverting_eats_itself.html
======
hvs
This article displays a complete misunderstanding of advertising and an
intellectual arrogance that I've come to expect from AdBusters. They are
disgusted by the _"proletariat"_ and his need to buy the latest bauble even
while claiming to be fighting for him. Maybe, just maybe, the average consumer
knows what he wants better than a bunch of pseudo-intellectual hipsters.

------
madair
An excellent example of both faux-deconstruction
<http://www.info.ucl.ac.be/~pvr/decon.html> and intellectual impostors as
described by Dawkins <http://www.physics.nyu.edu/faculty/sokal/dawkins.html>,
also seen on Hacker News :-D

Seriously, read both those articles and compare with this if you think I'm
trolling.

Anti-consumerists dancing on capitalists' graves are getting jiggy too soon.
Eyeballs still equals sales, there just isn't quite as much money swirling
around the system right now.

[Edited for clarity]

~~~
hvs
For a second there I thought that your second link going to say that _Richard
Dawkins_ was an intellectual imposter!

~~~
madair
Most definitely not, I should have worded that better, I've edited it now.

------
tybris
Now regardless of the lack of meaningful content, I would like to urge writers
to learn how to write a proper introduction and conclusion on long articles,
which together summarize its contents. See it as a service to your reader.

------
sho
For a second I read that as Pop Will Eat Itself. Gimme big mac gimme fries to
go!

